

Ask HN: Has anyone got a Kindle SDK invitation? - ambiate

I'm curious if anyone has got the Kindle SDK or had a chance to check out the simulator. I'm patiently checking my gmail every 1.5 seconds. Is there any news at all on developers getting accepted? Google searches are failing me.
======
switch
nope. waiting for it too.

